# First ATSC/QAM/FTA satellite receiver



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

Just ran across this;

CaptiveWorks CW-3000HD FTA reciever with ATSC *AND* QAM tuners;

http://www.n2news.com/captiveworks_3000.html

While there are a half a dozen other FTA receivers comming out with ATSC OTA tuners, this one has a QAM tuner also. But, as usual, it only has one RF input (other than for satellite) which means you use either OTA *OR* cable.


> - ATSC Tuner:
> - Latest LG 5th generation tuner for enhanced reception.
> - Supports QAM 64 and QAM 256 Cable signals.
> - One TV antenna 75 ohm reception port.


The rest of the specs looked as I was reading computer specs;


> - Processor: Powerful AMD 3000+ 64Bit Processor
> - Memory: 512MB DDRII RAM Expandable to 8GB
> - Flash Drive: 1GB Fast System Flash
> - Hard Drive: Not Included


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I saw the hardware beta for this at CES in January. Very cool.

You might prefer to read about it straight from the manufacturer: http://www.captiveworks.com/cw3000hd.php


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

That duplicates pretty much what I already posted above in the link. 
How about these questions;

1. What make MB does it have?
2. What size MB; micro ATX or full ATX?
3. What size PS does it have?
4. What type of slot is the video card in?
5. How stable is this (crashes, freezes etc.)?
6. How does this compare with your typical Windows based computer regarding boot time?
7. Any issues with the QAM (cable TV) tuner?
8. Does it have separate memories for OTA and cable TV so you don't loose the channel memory for one when you use the other? Or is it one of the other?
9. Can you add digital channels that aren't in the orginal scan without doing a rescan?

And lastly;
10. How about the software (the O/S for starters), since these come without a HDD?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

You could probably get a lot of those answers from the manufacturer, who might be expected to know such things.  (Which is why I posted that link.) CaptiveWorks's support forum is here: http://www.captiveworks.org


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

I didn't see their forum the first time. I do now. 
Thanks.

I did read that the QAM isn't supported yet (even though it is stated in the specs) and there is no motor control yet.


----------

